# looking for a 7" tablet for a decent price



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

I am thinking about getting the archos one coming out in January. I have heard that the video sites have been a problem. Is this generally true? Is it better to get a 7" or 10" gingerbread tablet than a 7" honeycomb?

Does anyone know of a decent tablet that has the actual market and a camera, preferably one on the front with flash and a decent size hard drive?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Check out this.. You may like this.

HTC Flyer


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: honeycomb 3.2 problems for 7" tablets*

Archos has a huge screen problem, as its hard to use their touch screens. The reviews arnt that good for Archoes products.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: honeycomb 3.2 problems for 7" tablets*

This is why we don't like people making more then one post about the same topic.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Threads merged - *Thanks Masterchiefxx17*.


----------



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

I apologize for the double post but it would not let me edit the post at that moment, so that is why I started a second post. I try not to do so. 

As for the htc flyer;it is almost $500. I could get an ipad for a little more. The archos is $200 as is the kindle fire. I am looking for something in that range, if such a thing exists. Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok, then check this tablet out.

Its a very nice Acer 7in screen!

Acer - Iconia Tablet with 8GB Memory - Steel Blue - A100-07U08U

Also has better specs then an Archos for a little bit more.

Also an iPad is not worth the money. All it is is a super sized ipod IMO.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I highly recommend the Acer - great tablet if you're looking for a middle range tablet.


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have owned an Archos 70 It, Archos, 80Gen 9 Turbo 1.2Ghz, Blackberry Playbook, and an Acer a100. Out of all those tablets, for the price I love and can't get over my Acer a100! Second i would go for the Archos 80 Gen9, the screen is also amazing you wont regret it, they have really steped up there act on the screen on thos new tablets, even the archos 70 i still play around with.The Playbook was nice, it was fast and smooth, but I can't get away from my love for android. And the Acer a100 gives out great performance and it works great along side with my HTC evo 3d! I mostly use the Acer a100 as my 1st choice tablet as is is very very smooth with the new.honeycomb upgrade! 

P.S I have overclocked my HTC to 1.8GHz stable and get great battery life out of it and hope to do the same to my Acer...but I have the felling like I won't with the Acer as it doesn't have scene 3.0 slowing it down.

Also when you chose the tablet you are going to buy, let us know.


Have a good one!


----------



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

I am waiting to see the review for the 70b. Does anyone know if the archos 70b has adobe flash? I read that it has it's own media players in the pcworld article. So, that could signify that they are not using flash. I don't know. The two main things I am looking for is the google marketplace and flash. I may save up for the acer if that is the case. Otherwise, I will see what the market dictates.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Any device running Android 2.2 or higher can run flash. There is an app in the marketplace free of charge for Adobe flash.


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Coolfreak said:


> Any device running Android 2.2 or higher can run flash. There is an app in the marketplace free of charge for Adobe flash.


Isn't Adobe not going to support mobile flash on any upcoming software and smartphones passed 11.1 flash. I thought I read that somewhere.

Please correct me if I'm wrong....



Shotgun4 said:


> Adobe not going to support mobile flash on any upcoming software.



Proof... http://m.zdnet.com/blog/perlow/excl...lash-refocuses-efforts-on-html5-updated/19226


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Correct - not going to support, doesn't mean it won't work though.

They will continue to release security updates.

Chances are, Adobe flash will work on most devices.


----------

